# Frontier Trailers



## They Call Me Pete (Oct 27, 2009)

Anyone have one ? Looking for the good/bad/ugly. Found a new 20' stock combo I'm interested in.... just need to convince the boss lady :lol:


----------



## avjudge (Feb 1, 2011)

They Call Me Pete said:


> Anyone have one ? Looking for the good/bad/ugly. Found a new 20' stock combo I'm interested in.... just need to convince the boss lady :lol:


We do! We got a new Colt LS 2-horse (stock/slant hybrid) in December 2017 - my husband's Christmas present to me, which has since been used to get his llamas, and his horse, and hay, and move my sister's horses, but I still don't have a horse to go in it! But back to the trailer . . .

We haven't used it much - we weren't planning to, but are quite remote from any large-animal veterinary care and wanted to have a trailer on hand primarily for emergencies, secondarily for convenience. Also, my husband and I had nearly zero experience with horse trailers. So I really have nothing to compare it to.

There's a dealer in Maine who really pushes them, and we did buy from them, but I had a useful discussion with a Vermont dealer who sells Frontier as well as other lines. She basically said the Frontiers are short on bells and whistles, and to some degree on fit and finish (e.g. the display model's divider was out of adjustment that day so it didn't latch), but they would be a good low-end functional trailer for someone like us. 

We've had no complaints - it's served the purpose we got it for. My only concern would be if we ever needed to haul two horses that needed to be apart - the front slant stall seems to be tight so we've taken to hauling with the divider tied over. But you're looking at a stock trailer so that's not an issue for you.

Its first trip was 1200+ miles empty to Wisconsin, then back with two llamas in it (with the divider removed). No problems at all.

We have had intermittent brake overload warnings on the controller, which likely came from something in the trailer (since truck wiring seemed fine), but there was no discernible pattern and it was too infrequent to test for and we never pinned it down - and then it seemed to stop. We're several hours from the dealer so it wasn't worth running it back for a problem we couldn't reproduce. So we'll watch for that next summer. 

Hope this was helpful. I found so little to go on online when we bought ours, so it was a bit of a leap of faith. I was told they only recently moved to horse & stock trailers from utility trailers & toy haulers, so there's not much track record - and I'm not very helpful on that front since we've only used it for the one summer.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I have no experience with this brand trailer first off...
However, I did some digging and looking and making some internet connections....

A little history...
The parent company of Frontier Horse Trailers is a company called Alcom.
Alcom company also produces trailers under the name CargoPro.
CargoPro trailers are concession styles and car haulers, also enclosed style trailers.
They were a entry-level trailer but looked nice and did the job intended for.
Now...my family had car racers and CargoPro trailers were a common seen trailer at the local racetracks.
From what I could see, the trailers are decently made, better than many and take a beating that race cars and the equipment racers take with them to the track is not always gently stored inside...
They stand up to some abuse with minimal maintenance issues obviously seen.
If the technology and manufacturing of the horse trailer division is anything like the CargoPro line...
Sounds like a nice, entry level trailer to own for horses.
I did look at the company website...some nice looking trailers and designs they offer.
Sadly very little pricing for anything could I find...nor did I find a list of what's included as a drop down only what was included hidden in a descriptive blurb...
I did find a 2 + 1 trailer starting at $20,000....
Options are mentioned but not listed as available....

Like I said...history of parent company making trailers for other uses is strong.
They are not a here today gone tomorrow manufacturer....been around now a while.
Do look carefully at welds and the quality of them, the crisp, the cleanliness of those welds...
Look at corners, look at where pieces of metal join for finishing touches and appearance.
Make sure the trailer is a convenient layout for you...things you will need and use are there...
The one thing I can see and must be a option {it is in most trailers} is consider strongly insulating the ceiling...either purchase it this way or do it yourself.
Your livestock, your horses if you do much summer use towing will appreciate not having the oven roof baking on them...
Sadly, although livestock trailers are mentioned absolutely not one word otherwise about them could be found.
No idea of what flooring is in the trailer but they make reference in other horse trailers to aluminum plank flooring...something I have no knowledge of so do the research of that if it is a "included" feature versus being a optional beyond wood plank and mat overlay..
Do your homework and dig further.
Take a trip to a few horse shows and see what trailers are there and ask questions of those who are hanging around their trailers looking bored...you find out all kinds of information when you strike up a conversation concerning horses and their trailers moved around in...
Good luck.
:runninghorse2:...
_jmo..._


----------



## avjudge (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks, HLG, for that research which makes me feel better about our trailer. 

Yes, the horse trailers have aluminum floors - so we make sure to wash out the urine. I assume the stock trailers do, too, but of course it's easy enough to ask & be sure.



horselovinguy said:


> The one thing I can see and must be a option {it is in most trailers} is consider strongly insulating the ceiling...either purchase it this way or do it yourself. Your livestock, your horses if you do much summer use towing will appreciate not having the oven roof baking on them...


I was really worried about this, but when we got the llamas, it was early June, about 90 and SUNNY - gorgeous but warm. So I stepped in there with them on a stop along the way home (we were parked, midday, in a Walmart parking lot to hit the Dunkin Donuts alongside, so no breeze, lots of asphalt, and 3 weeks to the solstice so sun high in the sky) and was amazed at how comfortable the temperature was inside. The airflow due to the stock style of our trailer seemed to compensate for solar heating. The caveat is that this was along I-90 so it _might_ not be the same farther south, or when the temps go toward the upper 90s or above


----------



## They Call Me Pete (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks for the responses and research.


----------

